# Upcoming Cricket games



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2007)

Lolz,
i have news about BOMB upcoming cricket games.
Cricket life 08-cricketlife08.com
the art of cricket-theartofcricket.net
tell me if u get ne news.


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 28, 2007)

u can check all latest cricket news and latest games on www.planetcricket.net


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

yes i can but i wana dicuss with ya people.
and i am already a member of that site.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 2, 2007)

i am exited about cricket life 08 when will it be released any idea 
and any news of ea's trash cricket 08


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

no idea of any release date but TAOC will be better than CL08.
I BET.
and stop dreaming about EA cricket 08.
they have forgot cricket noe.
and why do we want ea Cricket games now with fake names like tendalki,shewog,khen,kemblar?
with games like TAOC and CL08 EA cricket is nohing.
Codemasters BLIC is a gud game.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> no idea of any release date but TAOC will be better than CL08.
> I BET.
> and stop dreaming about EA cricket 08.
> they have forgot cricket noe.
> ...


You can use patches you know that.And faces by yours truly.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

hehe,
u made faces i used it.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 3, 2007)

ok ok which one of the following is releasing and when


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 3, 2007)

here
TAOC-no release date yet.to be announced.
CL08-nov 23.if it does.


----------

